# John Rutter Carols



## Alinde

My little old semi-rural choir was disbanded with the advent of Covid. So I have just been accepted into a large, inner suburban choir that performs ambitious major works and has some splendid, very musical, singers. We are preparing for the Christmas Concert. 

I had heard of, and probably had heard works by, John Rutter but had retained no impressions of them

And now I discover in myself a visceral dislike of the various Rutter carols we are preparing. I forgot my motto - Keep Your Big Mouth Shut - and shared with a couple of my fellow sopranos my insight that the "frilliness" of our parts disguises a lack of melodic and rhythmic ingenuity. I mentioned that the words he wrote to one of the carols make me want to gag.

I wasn't expecting to be met with shock and disbelief. I am now rehearsing the apology I'll be making for my rudeness this coming Sunday. I'm also beginning to entertain the idea that I could have been mistaken about the composer....and wouldn't mind hearing if any other carol singers have an opinion to express, one way or the other, on the subject.


----------



## Rogerx

I love this one, without one reservations'


----------



## RobertJTh

I hate John Rutter's sugar-coated kitschy schlock with a passion, but sad reality is that he's loved all over the world, because he knows how to write stuff that's easy to play and sing, never offensive, but still peppered with enough poppy chords to make ignorant people believe it's original and modern.

Seriously, if a choir that had me as an accompanist would make a habit of polluting their repertoire with pieces by Rutter, it would be a reason for me to pack my bags and leave.


----------



## wkasimer

I listen to his Requiem now and then, but I agree that the rest of his original stuff is pretty saccharine. But a lot of people in my choir like his stuff.


----------

